# house for rent in the country



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Please someone advice ;

Where in Mexico would be the best place to look with success for home for rent 
in country side meeting 
following criteria ; 
place has climate not to hot and humid in the summer , mountanious 
very recommended , not very dry, with greenery, rural area but not very far from some town with
at least basic services , shopping etc , and what the most important housing not expensive , and possibility to find the house with some space arround for save parking 
of motorhome and save room to run for two dogs .

We spent a lot of time in Mazamitla, Jalisco, we love it , but is no way to find the house here, only cabanas for weekends, or amazingly expensive, crying but we will have to leave .
We also used to live in lake Chapala area, but is way to expensive for us , and honestly we do not like it so very much , to many restrictions already (dogs) .
We also ruled out Oaxaca , around Oaxaca city .
Nice places in this state are to remote for us for permanent living .

Are some not to upscale (costly) places around Curnavaca, Morelos ?
How easy, difficult is to rent free standing house there ?
Do we havea chance to find not expensive country house in Chiapas ?
Is country side in Chiapas good place to live ?

Any and all coments very appreciated and valued, especially these based on 
experience .
Thank you very much
e


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

I suggest that you look for housing in the Lake Pátzcuaro, Michoacán area, preferably in one of the smaller towns or villages away from Pátzcuaro itself.The geography and climate may well meet your criteria. Rentals are generally cheaper away from the Colonial Centros of Pátzcuaro and especially, of Morelia.

We have been renting a nice, 2 bdr house, on a sizable lot in a small ranching community 20 minutes drive from Pátzcuaro for nearly 10 years now. We love it here, There are other rental opportunities nearby, but you must invest time in making local contacts to discover those opportunities.

Some fluency is speaking Spanish would be a big help.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you didn't find inexpensive in the Lake Chapala area you didn't look very far. Especially from Jocotepec to the south side


----------

